# Buffet for a chef



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK~I got a call from a friend a couple of days ago....he is one of hte most innovative chefs in the city (fantastic seafood restaurant) He asked if I would cater a dinner for his family....his father is dying of lung cancer and his brother was getting married in the summer in NY....anyway they want to celebrate on Dec 23rd in town....40 guests, 5 are kids....passed apps, buffet, low budget but obviously with some nice touches...alittle lagnape professional courtesy. $30 per head I provide rentals, food, (no bev), serving pieces, (we need to negiotiate on servers)....
some vegetarians in the group and 5 kids.....no pork....
they are getting a wedding cake...
IDEAS>>>>I've got 5 menus so far.....what are your thoughts?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

My thought? Do what YOU do. Don't worry about impressing the guy with something that you are not comfortable doing.
After all these years in the restaurant business, I appreciate other peoples' food. When I go out, I don't critique the food, I don't think about how I would do it differently. I don't care whats going on in the kitchen. I go out to get away from all of that and NOT WORK FOR A CHANGE! Obviously he likes your cooking. You know what YOU like to make, just do that!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I couldn't say it better than Peachcreek! He knows you, picked you, do what YOU DO and don't second guess yourself.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks guys, I actually wasn't.....just thought some buffet ideas with this format may give others ideas. I've got a meeting in 30 minutes but I'll post my proposal (5) menus later.


----------

